# Virginia mini needs to get into rescue



## Bren (May 30, 2008)

Little Tom is with AC in Virginia. He needs to get into rescue and get proper care. He is 18yr of age and blind in one eye and has been obviously neglected. He is an intact stallion and needs to be gelded. I am willing to take him in but just spent 1000.00 on a neglected mini and need some help to provide him sanctuary here. Our local Equine rescue called me today about him and asked for help as they are full to the brim. I only have 1 mini here currently so it would not be a problem to house him if I can raise the funds to get him here and get him some help. The shelter is processing my paperwork to pull him but we need to raise funds to get him out of AC and here to Amelia county, VA or other appropriate rescue. If there is anyone who has room right now and can take Tom please contact the loudoun County AC. 703 777-0406 His adoption fee is 125.00 or 50.00 if you are a 501C We just want what is best for Tom so we are reaching out for help for him.

Thank you for reading Tom's story.

I have his pic and info on my site. www.harmonyhoundsrescue.com

God Bless!

Brenda


----------

